# Sunny IS in labor!!!!!  Say a prayer for safe delivery!



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)

We thought it was going to be last Wednesday, but we are for sure having babies today!!!  Hope for pink!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure everything will go just fine! Keep us updated!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 22, 2011)

Thinking  Pink.. Good Luck and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 22, 2011)

In my prayers.  I hope everything goes well.  Don't forget pictures.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 22, 2011)

WooHoo Sunny! Come on Babies!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 22, 2011)

Prayers for smooth labor, delivery and good health to all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)

ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!  One good sized, healthy girl!  Mommy is on the small size and I was worried for a minute she might need help but she did wonderfully. 

My son named her Lily and after finding her legs, eating, and bouncing around a bit, she is sleeping in his lap.

Mommy drank almost a gallon of warm molasses water and I washed her backside a bit.  She is exhausted but seems to be fine.

Thank you all so much for your help in the past few months as we waited on this first time event.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats Melissa! 

So glad that everything went well and all are happy and healthy!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)

Ben comforting his Sunny


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## crazyland (Jun 22, 2011)

congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 22, 2011)

what a doll!!!! so glad it all went well!



congrats!!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw she is so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely precious.  Esp. your son.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 22, 2011)

Great work Ben and Sunny! That is the most adorable little baby. I just wanna snuggle her!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful baby.  Love seeing youth working with animals.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cute!  Congratulations, and glad it went smoothly!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)

We weighed her-a little over six pounds!  Is that big or average for a pygmy?  Her sister is due in a few days but has twins, but I suppose they will be smaller given they have to share a living space


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> We weighed her-a little over six pounds!  Is that big or average for a pygmy?  Her sister is due in a few days but has twins, but I suppose they will be smaller given they have to share a living space


Congratulations!

Do you know what the sire (father) was?  I'm guessing not pygmy or not full pygmy...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 22, 2011)

Pic of her and the sire-he is a registered pygmy so full pygmy as far as I know.  They are both small, which is why I was shocked by the size of the kid---I figured small parents=small baby.  Plus, baby had a front leg stuck backward and I could not get it out.  I am so glad they are both doing great!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 23, 2011)

Edit: ok nevermind Thats the momma and the daddy, I was thinking it was the daddy and baby. Duh me, I need sleep!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 23, 2011)

She is just a doll! Im so glad your doe had a safe delivery!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

That sounds big to me and I am used to full-size goats, i think I read on here the average is like 3 lbs or so for the small breed.

  large breeds will range from a runt being 4 or 5 lbs to normal being 8 to 10 lbs and large being up to 13lbs, and I would guess a few on either end of that being out of the norm. 

congrats on the healthy doeling.


----------



## nibblygoats (Jun 25, 2011)

Average size for pygmy kids is 3 pounds.  Multiples can come in as small as 2 pounds and still be fine.  A 4-pound kid is considered large and cause for concern for the doe.  I personally have never heard of a 6-pounder.
The kid is beautiful.  Congratulations!   We are expecting our first kidding next month.  Hope it goes as well as yours did.


----------

